
Paddle - edlea
https://vine.co/v/huvw7v1Og0m
======
pud
Brilliant use of Vine for the demo!

And speaking of PayPal: Max Levchin, who co-founded PayPal, recently founded
Affirm, which appears to be a competitor.

[https://affirm.com/](https://affirm.com/)

~~~
marban
The site looks like an ad network shop ca. 2005

~~~
swah
Why do you say that? Curious, the site looks modern to me. Is it because of
the "Learn more"s ?

------
lquist
Maybe there's something wrong with me, but the video moves way too fast for me
to process. Of course, making me feel stupid creates negative associations
with the product.

~~~
graedus
I didn't catch it all the first time either; luckily it is 6 seconds long and
loops continuously, so you can take as long as you like to dissect it (or go
to their site if you want to read about it instead). I think it's an effective
way to drive home how fast the process is.

~~~
jusben1369
I actually think that's sort of the brilliant part. You end up watching it all
3 or 4 times. 1st time = 70% catch, 2nd time = 90%, 3rd time = 100%, 4th time
= just to be sure. Nice way to hammer it into your brain 4 times!

------
LowKarmaAccount
The design is inconsistent. If you only use color to signify buttons, making
top and bottom banners with the same solid color as buttons is confusing,
especially when several buttons are embedded in the top or bottom banner.

That aside, it is a good, clean interface.

~~~
zanny
Also, _way_ too many people are colorblind to some degree for it ever to be
acceptable to only differentiate buttons by just color.

------
post_break
I was expecting him to hit "Pay with Paddle" and then get his butt beat
endlessly until they closed his account for no reason, taking his money.

This is pretty cool.

------
jonathanjaeger
Clever marketing. I've seen Vine videos explode as examples for things in the
last few weeks, along with news and blog Vine embeds. Interactive marketing is
going to get a lot more interesting with Vine clips (until of course we get
saturated with those marketing messages and don't find them as unique
anymore).

~~~
notjustanymike
I'm if the 15 second timer on instagram will be more popular for product demos
than Vine's 6. It's probably irrelevant (since Vine could just change the
timer to compete), but may have an interesting temporary influence on
adoption.

~~~
pistoriusp
Now, If you really want to make it big create you need to create an app that
only takes 9 seconds of video and is only for product demos. /sarcasm

------
josh2600
Never seen an ad done well on vine. Tasteful, succinct and classy. Kudos.

Reminds me of minbox but with less loud words blasting in my face to the sound
of Nicki Minaj's ass.

------
krmmalik
I haven't used Vine at all, so this may very well be a restriction of the
platform rather than an oversight by Paddle, but surely they could have placed
a link on the page back to their site? or is everyone just expected to know
that "@" means, find us on twitter? I can understand that works perfectly fine
for the HN community, but for most audiences, surely they're missing out.

~~~
interurban
Well, if you know what vine is, I'd say there's a very high chance you
understand '@'.

------
dewey
Direct link: [http://www.usepaddle.com/](http://www.usepaddle.com/)

------
revelation
The irony, of course, is that PayPal works very much the same today. You don't
even need an app.

I also hope this is a joke:
[http://i.imgur.com/MnshKxO.png](http://i.imgur.com/MnshKxO.png) Mobile first
does not mean to forget the interface for everything above 4.7 inches.

------
kmfrk
If any founders are considering to do the same thing, I much prefer a GIF-
based demo like the one used for Sublime Text:
[http://www.sublimetext.com/](http://www.sublimetext.com/).

~~~
thirsteh
Why?

~~~
toddmorey
I think he mostly means the clarity of a screen capture vs. a shaky shot of a
physical screen. I like the indy feel of this but it did give me a headache to
watch (even though it's only a few seconds). If you want to feature the actual
phone, maybe have it resting on a hard surface or otherwise steadied.

~~~
thirsteh
Ah, that makes more sense.

------
jusben1369
PayPal had eBay to crack the hardest part - acceptance of a new payment type.
Are you a new payment type or are you effectively a wallet and passing
underlying credit card information over?

------
tiernano
This is very impressive! installed the Android app, now looking for someone
who really accepts the system to try it out properly!

~~~
hodgesmr
They have a test store on their site.
[http://paddlemegastore.com/](http://paddlemegastore.com/)

~~~
swalsh
I didn't really read your comment, and clicked on the link. It took me a few
seconds to realize it was a "demo site". Initially i was amazed that we were
all enamored by a table tennis paddle store, which seemed believable
considering that a few years ago this guy with a bingo card making website was
on the frontpage every other day.

------
hodgesmr
Venmo looks like it's trying to make a dent in Paypal's market. They've got a
pretty good mobile solution. Though, I hear their eating losses with almost
every transaction right now (everything is free, other than debit cards)

~~~
dthtvwls
Debit and bank transfers are free. Credit cards cost 2.9%

~~~
hodgesmr
Ah, thanks for the correction!

------
nicolethenerd
Based on that headline and the number of startup redesigns that show up on HN,
I was expecting a redesign mockup of PayPal - not an actual product. Took me a
minute to realize what I was looking at. But great job!

------
marban
If Google Wallet ever offers one-click payment, this is what it will look like

------
clarkmoody
It's a testament to corporate inertia that PayPal hasn't been an innovator in
payment processing for a long time. Square and Stripe have been making
inroads, and Bitcoin is lurking out there somewhere. There's a fistful of
money to be had in this arena, and I'm glad that it's evolved over the last
few years.

Best of luck to Paddle!

------
panhandler
Damn, that is nice! Paypal has been lacking. Payment using Paddle seems a lot
easier.

------
vdfs
Right now you can't add a US bank to your account if you are outside the USA

